# Wheelbase



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

doenst really matter, The long bed does give you a bit more clearance for sharp turning if you have an older square front trailer. Quite a few horse trailers these days have a tapered nose so you'd have to try really hard to screw up.
Technically I guess long is better as there is nothing a short can do a long cant. But I wouldnt let bed length matter for towing. There are other advantages and disadvantages. I personally just prefer the way a short bed looks. I tow a gooseneck sundowner all the time with a 6.5 foot bed.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Longer bed length is better for a gooseneck trailer due to clearances but there are offset hitches that will keep you from smacking your cab with shorter boxes. Overall, longer wheelbase is better for both gooseneck and bumper pulls due to the pry your trailer will have on your tow rig. The shorter your wheel base the more you'll feel your rig being pushed around by the trailer.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Our gooseneck is a v-neck(i think thats what its called) the front part overhang is in a V shape so as Joe said its really hard for you to screw up...we also tow this with a 6 ft bed dodge cummins....


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

My perception is a longer wheel base gives you more stability. A shorter box alone might be an issue with a square nosed trailer as far as tight turning(it may or may not interfere with the cab.) A single cab short box is going to tow differently than a crew cab short box.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Im gonna go with a extended cab short box, i could go short cab 8 foot box but i need the space in the back of the cab.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I totally understand that, I want an 8ft bed so have a standard cab. I could squeeze an extended cab in with the 8ft bed but if I went with a full size cab I would have to cheat in the bed. Crew cabs + 8ft bed= monster length.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Longer the wheelbase, more stable your tow vehicle. Play with those leggos & make trucks & trailers of varying lengths, you'll see for yourself.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I tow a 3h 8ft LQ with a extended cab with a short bed. I purchased the SB1 extender coupler for my LQ. It sets the trailer back 9inches. So I don't have to worry about tight turns..It doesn't affect the way the trailer handles either...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

actually if you look at like towing capacities.. the regular cab trucks with the regular bed have a smaller towing capacity then en extended cab even if its a 2500 or 3500 with a diesel for some reason, people may not think that though.. like the silverados I looked at the extended cab short bed had had the greatest towing capacity for the 3500.. an it was just a hair better than the crew cab which was close


----------

